# Interface with multiple IPs



## Marv-CZ (May 12, 2013)

I have a server for hosting tens of domains. Each domain has its own IPv4 and IPv6 address. An interface has IP addresses assigned in rc.conf manually one by one by ifconfig_IF_aliasX. Is it possible to assign a whole range of addresses to this interface at once?


----------



## Crest (May 12, 2013)

Yes search for *_addrs_* in rc.conf(5). Also rc.conf is just a /bin/sh script so you can use loop and setvar(1).


----------

